# Have an appointment to neuter my Charlie in a few weeks...



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Nah...he was born with his temperament all pre-wired. That will not change. Behavior or feelings, emotions can change a little or it might not at all and that's all something that you can compensate for if need be....but his temperament/personality is what comes with him, is pre-ordained in his genes. Rest assured. I just had my little Maurice done almost 10 days ago. He is only 4 lbs and a couple oz. And he came through just fine.

As far as being necessary...that depends on each individual situation.


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

*My Charlie is a big boy in comparison, 16-17 pounds. Any*

other words of wisdom? Don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would groom him beforehand and find a soft sided cone of shame. Buck never messed with his surgical site so I never used the cone. He was woozy when we brought him home, but fine the following day. The worst part for my dog was 10 days of no running and jumping. He'll have the same sweet personality as before the operation. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't worry, he won't change in personality! I was worried about the same, and my boy had some pretty major fear issues. The fear issues improved by leaps and bounds, honestly, as did the annoying "boy" behaviors (I have a multi-dog household and he became a major randy fellow!).

You'll be struggling to keep him quiet the first week, no doubt! 

Very happy I had Jack neutered, and wish I had done it sooner (I waited 19 months).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Shamrockymommy...I waited 2 years, 5 months. So I've a few up on you there. lol. Yeah, that "randy" (LOL. Gawd, I hate that word. ROFLOL) is pathetic really. That's part of my decision. They're frustrated. There's no chance of getting to breed. Soooooo. Off with them! 

Maurice went on his first walk in 9 days...just around the block. He was so eager to have something to do fun like that. His incision healed up nicely.

Mfmst...unlike yours, Maurice was obsessed with licking the incision right off the bat and had to wear the cone unless he was curled up with me and asleep...and where I could watch. But the second he was thinking about it, back to licking. So, just the day before yesterday, he stopped that. The incision must have stopped itching and it's looking all but healed. It's been 9 days. Amazing. 

So, don't worry. Your pup will be fine. If you don't feel comfortable, there's no rush. Take more time to think or research. It's not really _necessary_ usually, depending on one's definition of necessary. But I can't deal with this marking in the house, which started up somewhat recently. They never did that before except when they weren't potty trained yet. It's not excessive but a few places and I am crossing my fingers that will stop after neutering (about a month after for the hormones to disappear). They can mark outside to their hearts content. I even treat them for it. But I can't take this in my house. So, they're under strict watch again. Good luck.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Merlin was done at 17 months, that was about 1 month ago. Aside from the annoying marking and wienie happiness, if you know what I mean, nothing has changed.

The sutures fell off the 8th day, he was walking and peeing A few hours after the surgery, and he never needed the dreaded cone...

I only see advantages to doing this. Don't worry, your dog will be just fine !


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Thanks everyone! I feel a little better!*

So are they not supposed to go outside till the incision heals? How do they do their business?
Also, i think someone mentioned no jumping. My guy's very active and loves to jump. How do I prevent him from doing it?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

They do go outside but you them on a leash so they dont run for a few days at least. You Just do your Best so they don't jump or get excited, but with some dogs it's hard to do.


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

*makes sense. One more question, is there a cone of shame you would recommend?*

I wanted to get a softer one instead of a hard one from the vet. TIA


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charlie will be just fine. In addition to probably putting an end to some behaviors that he may have that can be annoying (marking, showing the lipstick) he will have a much lower lifetime risk of prostatitis and a 0% chance of testicular cancer.


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

It is the best thing in the world. If you start wondering, just go visit the home of someone who has an intact male or two around the house. No matter how clean of a person they are, there will be tiny little sprinkles of pee somewhere. I've gotten all my males neutered around 5 months because I don't even want to tempt them to lift their leg to mark something. And still yet, I have to watch Porky (pug) when another dog comes to visit! Neuter now. Shout less later.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't notice any difference in personality when we had Beau done. It's good for them in the long run as they get to enjoy life without all that pent up frustration from wanting to breed but not being able to.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Granberry said:


> It is the best thing in the world. If you start wondering, just go visit the home of someone who has an intact male or two around the house. No matter how clean of a person they are, there will be tiny little sprinkles of pee somewhere. I've gotten all my males neutered around 5 months because I don't even want to tempt them to lift their leg to mark something. And still yet, I have to watch Porky (pug) when another dog comes to visit! Neuter now. Shout less later.


I must disagree with you. Peeves is 7 years old, intact and hasn't let a drop of pee go in the house since we were still in the throes of housebreaking. Javelin also has not marked in the house and has only lifted his leg once in the yard in his first 5.5 months of life. You could go through my house with a UV lamp and wouldn't find a sprinkle anywhere.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My mini Dakota got neutered this past Monday and is doing fine. He is a high energy dog that loves to run and jump. I have him on a leash around the house unless he is confined to a small area without either of my other dogs around. He is still the same personality and thinks he is top dog. 

Yesterday I let him off the leash while I was sitting on the deck and he did a very high jump off the deck. It was just 3 days since the surgery.and I thought I saw some moisture in the incision. So I took him back to the vet. They think he broke the scab but the stitches were fine and no real swelling.

So use your leash and a cone if needed. I use a cone when I cannot watch him. 

Oh, joy, one more week of this.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

flowernat7 said:


> Feeling so nervous! Please convince me this is necessary! I searched the forum and came across something about a personality change. This won't happen right? He is such a fun and happy boy now!
> He is a little over a year by the way and his breeder recommended waiting till 1 or so.
> 
> TIA


If I'm correct, Charlie is the only dog you have, right? IMO, it isn't necessary to neuter, but I believe it's healthier for the dog if he is. As for a personality change, there was never a change in my male dogs personality. 

Neutering is a personal preference, really. I personally preferred to neuter my males. Mainly because I also had females living in the household, and I didn't want there to be an oops accident. Also, I got it in my head years ago that neutering will help a dog stay healthier.

If I were you, I would go ahead. But again, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The reason I waited so long to neuter (wasn't going to at all if I didn't feel it necessary) was that upon studying some of the most recent research, I found there were more health benefits to keeping them intact than not. A lot of those things though, relate to early, pediatric spay and neutering. But some may apply to any neutering. I think it's more applicable with boys though. Anyhow, I have one of two that appears to be marking in the house...or was until I caught on. And he was, apparently marking only one thing...the couch. So I've been on top of it and blocked him from that. I think he has stopped. But I'm not taking any chances. Maurice, the other one marked once in the other living room on the vertical side of a chair...and I caught him in the act, interrupted him and rushed him outside. I don't think he did it again. But he is also being strictly watched. Not only that but poor Jose`...just now...Matisse is soooo wanting to breed him and humps like crazy. Oy! Jose` scolds but not well enough. He's too old, arthritic and weak in his hind legs to be putting up with this stuff. And I feel sorry for Matisse too. So, off with the boy bits!! lol.

Here's something you can look at to further confuse you. lol. Sorry. But I think it's good to really be informed so you'll be more comfortable in your decision. I don't think it makes a huge difference now that your dog is older. You might decide to wait just a little longer to make sure he's fully grown. 

To neuter your dog or not? New studies change answer for some - The Denver Post

Health Issues Linked to Spaying and Neutering Dogs


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

@Lily: You could go through my house with a UV lamp and wouldn't find a sprinkle anywhere.
__________________

Hahaha, reminds me of this: https://youtu.be/N2boczY_myc


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Granberry said:


> @Lily: You could go through my house with a UV lamp and wouldn't find a sprinkle anywhere.
> __________________
> 
> Hahaha, reminds me of this: https://youtu.be/N2boczY_myc


Yikes!


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> If I'm correct, Charlie is the only dog you have, right? IMO, it isn't necessary to neuter, but I believe it's healthier for the dog if he is. As for a personality change, there was never a change in my male dogs personality.
> 
> Neutering is a personal preference, really. I personally preferred to neuter my males. Mainly because I also had females living in the household, and I didn't want there to be an oops accident. Also, I got it in my head years ago that neutering will help a dog stay healthier.
> 
> If I were you, I would go ahead. But again, it's all personal preference.


Yes Charlie is my only one. I am doing it for health reasons. We have no other dogs. He also errr does a bit of humping so I am figuring it's a good thing to do. That and I hear dogs are more likely to run away if not neutered.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

flowernat7 said:


> Yes Charlie is my only one. I am doing it for health reasons. We have no other dogs. He also errr *does a bit of humping so I am figuring it's a good thing to do*. That and I hear dogs are more likely to run away if not neutered.


Possibly but I've seen females hump and have been told it's a dominance thing rather than a breeding thing but I'm not sure that's accurate either. 

Rick


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Read the articles and even more confused... Seems like almost everyone does it anyway. Hmmmm Gonna email the breeder and ask her her opinion.
IF you dont' neuter, do you have to find him a partner to get some release so he is not frustrated?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

flowernat7 said:


> Read the articles and even more confused... Seems like almost everyone does it anyway. Hmmmm Gonna email the breeder and ask her her opinion.
> IF you dont' neuter, *do you have to find him a partner to get some release* so he is not frustrated?


Isn't that illegal in some states?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

No, you don't want to let dogs breed for that reason. That wouldn't be responsible. And yes, females hump too. My little Chihuahua girl and boy would hump when they were playing or chasing each other. They'd take turns. lol. I notice it more when they are excited...playing excitably. But the experts think there may be a variety of reasons for humping. Here's an article on the subject.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/animal-emotions/201209/why-dogs-hump


----------



## flowernat7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Breeders says to do it...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I think she's right especially if there is no intention of breeding him. Make his life less stressed out.

Rick


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

It's also a bit less stress for you, since you don't have to worry as much about him accidentally coming across a female in heat or something at some point. Many dog daycares, playgroups, training classes, and some dog parks require your dog to be neutered too. So personally I would neuter unless you have a good reason not to do it. I just think it's a responsible thing to do unless you're planning on showing and/or you really know what's involved with keeping an intact dog. 

But yeah, Archie is neutered and he still humps a bit. Not often, and mostly with other dogs who have first humped him during play (resulting in a very odd cycle of behavior between the two), but it happens.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Granberry said:


> just go visit the home of someone who has an intact male or two around the house. No matter how clean of a person they are, there will be tiny little sprinkles of pee somewhere. .


So, so untrue.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

My last Dane was intact and I had zero problems with marking or humping because he was taught that those were inappropriate behaviours. 
I got my mpoo at almost seven months and he was a humping monster. 6 weeks later and the humping is almost non existent unless he's very excited and I'm training him not to mark on everything on walks. Inside is no problem. He won't be neutered until at least next spring, and probably wouldn't be at all if I didn't want to compete with him. He'll have to be altered to compete in CKC events with a PEN because he's not registered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We had a Lab who lived 12+ years, was never neutered, and never caused us a minute's worry because of it. He never marked inside, he never humped, he never fought. He did on rare occasions slip out of the yard, but he was always back in 20 or 30 minutes, so he certainly wasn't looking for a girlfriend. 

Because of our experience with Luke the Lab, and the newest research that shows lifelong health benefits for intact males, we had no intention of neutering Blue, either, but he started showing dog aggression at 7 or 8 months of age. (He lifted his leg for the first time when he was 10 WEEKS old--I should have known then that he was testosterone poisoned. :biggrin1 We tried chemical castration when he was ten months old, but his aggressive behavior continued to accelerate, so he was surgically castrated at a year. 

The surgery was so easy for him that the vet called us several hours early to come get him. He was wide awake and jumped up into the back of our SUV when we picked him (we blinked and he was in). He never needed a cone, never bothered his incision. As others have said, keeping him quiet was the only problem. 

Would we have had him neutered if he hadn't shown aggression? No. Even before he was neutered, he rarely marked outside and never in the house after he was house-trained. He didn't start humping until well after the surgery, and that's only with Jazz, if they're playing hard. But the situation didn't leave us much choice, and I'm okay with it.

He's 19 months old now. We've spent the past eight months working on counter-conditioning, and that, coupled with the neuter, has greatly improved his behavior around other dogs, but walking through the vet's waiting room is still an adventure, and I'm not sure he'll ever be reliable enough in close quarters to be in a group class or compete in any sort of rally or obedience trials. He's a wonderful dog otherwise, though, so we'll continue to work with him and love him whatever the outcome.


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Smudge was done at about 6 months old - his personality didn't change. He came home from the vet without the cone of shame as he had created so much fuss when they tried to put it on him, they left it off. He was also allowed to follow them around the surgery (I think he also created fuss and noise when they tried to put him in a cage). I was told to watch if he licked excessively or pulled at the stitches. He was pretty good. Also got the advice to keep him quiet - try to stop jumping (I think by the end of the day with him, they realised that he was a ball of energy and stopping him short of drugging him was likely to be impossible!) The only issue we had, was that the pain meds for day 2 to day 8 weren't quite strong enough, and he stopped trying to poop on about day 5 (he looks like he's trying to do dog yoga when he poops!). Luckily before it became too much of an issue, the pain must have gone away, and by day 10 when he was back to the vet, he was happy again.


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Meh, you say tomato; I say tomato. As long as you aren't the unbeknowingst grandparents to a bundle of pups, I say you do.


----------

